#  > Prikbord >  > Gedichten en Gezegden >  Met berbers heb je altijd gedonder

## M. Benzakour

*Met berbers heb je altijd gedonder*  

Het is goed nu en dan afstand te nemen van datgene waar je dag in dag uit met je neus bovenop zit. Distantie schept overzicht en, in het gunstige geval, ook enig inzicht. Dat is een van de redenen waarom ik besloot een poosje rond te neuzen in een gebied waar de meeste Marokkanen in Nederland vandaan komen alsook hun zomervakanties doorbrengen: het Berberse Rifgebied in Noord-Marokko.
Nu was mij het volgende al bekend, maar ik kan het nu zelfs staven: van het Berbervolk kun je een hoop zeggen (trots, hardwerkend, ascetisch, humoristisch, potisch) maar n ding niet: dat het lievertjes zijn. Berbers zijn grosso modo een tamelijk heetgebakerd, anarchistisch volkje - en dit zeg ik, zelf Berber van origine, met stelligheid en zonder vreeze. 
En verkeerde opmerking of blik, en je kan de schuttingswind van voren verwachten, in het ongelukkige geval gevolgd door een vuistslag of, nog ongelukkiger, een messteek. De alledaagse straattaal, vaak op luidruchtige wijze, is doorspekt met de meest vunzige machowoorden, welke ik niet zal concretiseren op deze plek. Tal van publieksrijke aangelegenheden, of het nu een cultureel festival betreft, een drukke vismarkt, muziekconcert, taxistandplaats, voetbalwedstrijd, bruiloft  gaan steevast gepaard met een rits ruzies of knokpartijen waarbij de boel dikwijls, al dan niet in gedrogeerde toestand, kort en klein wordt geslagen. Het hoofdhaar is al kort, de lontjes zo niet nog korter; een ogenschijnlijk jolly good time kan om het geringste omslaan in een explosief atmosfeertje. Zelfbeheersing is voor velen een teken van zwakte en daarom zo schaars als regen in de julimaand. Politie en justitie - standaard van Arabische huize - vreest men nauwelijks, al was het maar omdat deze autoriteiten alle gezag reeds lang hebben verloren daar hun optreden niet zo zeer met de wettelijke orde te maken heeft alswel met de portemonnee van de burgerman in kwestie. 
Nu, de overheid geeft het goede voorbeeld, en in consequentie krijgt elke overheid het volk die het verdient. Hetgeen in dit gebied hierop neerkomt: een volk dat bepaald niet blaakt van verantwoordelijkheidszin en minimaal oog heeft voor het algemeen belang. Althans, minimaal voor zover het niet de eigen omgeving betreft. De eigen familie en directe woonomgeving wordt een nogal heilige status toegedicht en om die reden met grote zorg en alertheid bewaakt. Evenzeer de buurtmoskee en sacrale graftomben, ook deze kunnen rekenen op gemeenschappelijke zorg en onderhoud. Maar daar houdt het ongeveer op. Want erbuiten heerst anarchie, chaos en een diep doorleefde achterdocht jegens alles en iedereen. Pure, onvoorwaardelijke vriendschappen zijn luchtkastelen, evenals de liefde, waar alle liedjes over gaan. Als islam praxis en welvoeglijkheid betekent is Allah op sterven na dood. De dingen buiten het eigen tuinmuurtje, de dieren, de natuur, het publieke domein, andermans bezit of waar(dig)heden, ze genieten geen of weinig respect. Ieder voor zich, God voor ons allen  het had zomaar een Riffijns credo kunnen zijn. 
Onlangs, gedurende de wedstrijd Jong Oranje-Jong Marokko in Tilburg, zorgden de Marokkaanse supporters voor grote rellen  terwijl ze notabe de match wonnen! Prettige bijkomstigheid was dat de Nederlandse politie lang niet zo hard mept als de Marokkaanse. Om te huilen natuurlijk, zeker als men beseft dat de meerderheid van de oppassende Marokkanen erop wordt aangekeken. Echter, toen de KNVB zich verstoutte te spreken van wangedrag van Marokkaanse jongeren sprongen vele ongediplomeerde allochtonologen en andere (gesubsideerde) inktmorsers Pavloviaans overeind. Hoho, dit zijn geen Marokkaanse jongens, dit zijn gewoon Nederlandse jongens, want ze zijn in Nederland opgevoed en de meesten zelfs hier geboren. Steevast gevolgd door uiteenzettingen over achterstanden, onvrede, racisme en, onvermijdelijk, Geert Wilders. 
Dat laatste kan best waar zijn, maar het eerste hoort thuis in de allochtone fabeltjeskrant; fabeltjes waar we geen milimeter mee opschieten. Vanzelfsprekend, en ik zeg dit met nadruk, ontmoette ik talloze Berbers van een hoog onderwijs- en beschavingspeil; Berbers die zich kwaad maken en doodschamen voor hun rotte appels in Marokko n Nederland. Omgekeerd is het hoegenaamd een statistisch Nederlands feit dat deze rotte appels disproportioneel vaak van Berberse origine zijn. Dit moeten we onder ogen willen zien. Want laat dit gezegd zijn: wat ik in dit Rifgebied in nog geen twee maanden aan bonje, kift en ander non-verbaal vuurwerk heb meegemaakt, heb ik in geen dertig jaar tussen de Nederlanders beleefd. Terwijl Wilders in geen velden of wegen te bekennen is. Alle wangedrag verklaren uit sociaal-economische motieven is de halve waarheid. Ik vrees, met pijn in t hart, te moeten bekennen dat het rellerige, respectloze gedrag in Tilburg tot op zekere hoogte terug te voeren is tot een cultureel element - in al z'n historische en economische gelaagdheden. Hoe precies, laat ik graag aan gediplomeerden over. 

M. Benzakour
Copyright: NRC Handelsblad 10 juni 2007

----------


## meriperi

En gelijk heb je jongen!

----------


## emsoem

> _Geplaatst door M. Benzakour_ 
> *Met berbers heb je altijd gedonder  
> 
> Het is goed nu en dan afstand te nemen van datgene waar je dag in dag uit met je neus bovenop zit. Distantie schept overzicht en, in het gunstige geval, ook enig inzicht. Dat is een van de redenen waarom ik besloot een poosje rond te neuzen in een gebied waar de meeste Marokkanen in Nederland vandaan komen alsook hun zomervakanties doorbrengen: het Berberse Rifgebied in Noord-Marokko.
> Nu was mij het volgende al bekend, maar ik kan het nu zelfs staven: van het Berbervolk kun je een hoop zeggen (trots, hardwerkend, ascetisch, humoristisch, potisch) maar n ding niet: dat het lievertjes zijn. Berbers zijn grosso modo een tamelijk heetgebakerd, anarchistisch volkje - en dit zeg ik, zelf Berber van origine, met stelligheid en zonder vreeze. 
> En verkeerde opmerking of blik, en je kan de schuttingswind van voren verwachten, in het ongelukkige geval gevolgd door een vuistslag of, nog ongelukkiger, een messteek. De alledaagse straattaal, vaak op luidruchtige wijze, is doorspekt met de meest vunzige machowoorden, welke ik niet zal concretiseren op deze plek. Tal van publieksrijke aangelegenheden, of het nu een cultureel festival betreft, een drukke vismarkt, muziekconcert, taxistandplaats, voetbalwedstrijd, bruiloft  gaan steevast gepaard met een rits ruzies of knokpartijen waarbij de boel dikwijls, al dan niet in gedrogeerde toestand, kort en klein wordt geslagen. Het hoofdhaar is al kort, de lontjes zo niet nog korter; een ogenschijnlijk jolly good time kan om het geringste omslaan in een explosief atmosfeertje. Zelfbeheersing is voor velen een teken van zwakte en daarom zo schaars als regen in de julimaand. Politie en justitie - standaard van Arabische huize - vreest men nauwelijks, al was het maar omdat deze autoriteiten alle gezag reeds lang hebben verloren daar hun optreden niet zo zeer met de wettelijke orde te maken heeft alswel met de portemonnee van de burgerman in kwestie. 
> Nu, de overheid geeft het goede voorbeeld, en in consequentie krijgt elke overheid het volk die het verdient. Hetgeen in dit gebied hierop neerkomt: een volk dat bepaald niet blaakt van verantwoordelijkheidszin en minimaal oog heeft voor het algemeen belang. Althans, minimaal voor zover het niet de eigen omgeving betreft. De eigen familie en directe woonomgeving wordt een nogal heilige status toegedicht en om die reden met grote zorg en alertheid bewaakt. Evenzeer de buurtmoskee en sacrale graftomben, ook deze kunnen rekenen op gemeenschappelijke zorg en onderhoud. Maar daar houdt het ongeveer op. Want erbuiten heerst anarchie, chaos en een diep doorleefde achterdocht jegens alles en iedereen. Pure, onvoorwaardelijke vriendschappen zijn luchtkastelen, evenals de liefde, waar alle liedjes over gaan. Als islam praxis en welvoeglijkheid betekent is Allah op sterven na dood. De dingen buiten het eigen tuinmuurtje, de dieren, de natuur, het publieke domein, andermans bezit of waar(dig)heden, ze genieten geen of weinig respect. Ieder voor zich, God voor ons allen  het had zomaar een Riffijns credo kunnen zijn. 
> Onlangs, gedurende de wedstrijd Jong Oranje-Jong Marokko in Tilburg, zorgden de Marokkaanse supporters voor grote rellen  terwijl ze notabe de match wonnen! Prettige bijkomstigheid was dat de Nederlandse politie lang niet zo hard mept als de Marokkaanse. Om te huilen natuurlijk, zeker als men beseft dat de meerderheid van de oppassende Marokkanen erop wordt aangekeken. Echter, toen de KNVB zich verstoutte te spreken van wangedrag van Marokkaanse jongeren sprongen vele ongediplomeerde allochtonologen en andere (gesubsideerde) inktmorsers Pavloviaans overeind. Hoho, dit zijn geen Marokkaanse jongens, dit zijn gewoon Nederlandse jongens, want ze zijn in Nederland opgevoed en de meesten zelfs hier geboren. Steevast gevolgd door uiteenzettingen over achterstanden, onvrede, racisme en, onvermijdelijk, Geert Wilders. 
> Dat laatste kan best waar zijn, maar het eerste hoort thuis in de allochtone fabeltjeskrant; fabeltjes waar we geen milimeter mee opschieten. Vanzelfsprekend, en ik zeg dit met nadruk, ontmoette ik talloze Berbers van een hoog onderwijs- en beschavingspeil; Berbers die zich kwaad maken en doodschamen voor hun rotte appels in Marokko n Nederland. Omgekeerd is het hoegenaamd een statistisch Nederlands feit dat deze rotte appels disproportioneel vaak van Berberse origine zijn. Dit moeten we onder ogen willen zien. Want laat dit gezegd zijn: wat ik in dit Rifgebied in nog geen twee maanden aan bonje, kift en ander non-verbaal vuurwerk heb meegemaakt, heb ik in geen dertig jaar tussen de Nederlanders beleefd. Terwijl Wilders in geen velden of wegen te bekennen is. Alle wangedrag verklaren uit sociaal-economische motieven is de halve waarheid. Ik vrees, met pijn in t hart, te moeten bekennen dat het rellerige, respectloze gedrag in Tilburg tot op zekere hoogte terug te voeren is tot een cultureel element - in al z'n historische en economische gelaagdheden. Hoe precies, laat ik graag aan gediplomeerden over. 
> ...





aaaaach mens, doe normaal zet je ma niet voorshut!!!!

----------


## Shemharosh

Berbers Sukkels....slaafjes van de arabieren ....lastezels en huurmoordenaars die het vuile werk maar al te graag en voor niks opknappen!!!!

----------


## 1JAMILLA1

OVERDRIJVEN is ook een vak h.

----------


## henan

al ben ikzelf ook van berberse origine: je had de spijker niet beter op zijn kop kunnen slaan...
altijd dat met de vinger gewijs en de "het is onze schuld niet maar die van de maatschappij" mentaliteit....
zie hier het bewijs... het zit in de genen van de (meeste) berbers...
maar daar is ook niet alles mee gezegd, want het is nu wel makkelijk om de berbers eens goed de waarheid te vertellen, maar we moeten eens gaan bedenken wat het probleem van marokanen in het algemeen is hier in Nederland????

----------


## farid130

> _Geplaatst door henan_ 
> *al ben ikzelf ook van berberse origine: je had de spijker niet beter op zijn kop kunnen slaan...
> altijd dat met de vinger gewijs en de "het is onze schuld niet maar die van de maatschappij" mentaliteit....
> zie hier het bewijs... het zit in de genen van de (meeste) berbers...
> maar daar is ook niet alles mee gezegd, want het is nu wel makkelijk om de berbers eens goed de waarheid te vertellen, maar we moeten eens gaan bedenken wat het probleem van marokanen in het algemeen is hier in Nederland????*


Bewijs? "In de genen van de meeste berbers"? Hij laat dit in zijn column aan de gediplomeerden over, hier kan enkel en alleen sprake zijn van een constatering op basis van ervaringen. Ervaringen die gevoed kunnen zijn door een selectief zicht op culturele waarden en normen en door wishfull thinking, immers je column moet ergens over gaan.

Voorruit. Ik herken een aantal zaken die de weledelgestrenge heer Benzakour beschrijft. Ik vraag mij alleen af of deze zelfde man de geschiedenis van zijn eigen volk wel goed heeft doorgelicht. Wij ontlenen ons bestaansrecht heden ten dage aan al deze anarchistiche, baldadige, egoistische en vooral heetgebakerde kenmerken. Als deze eigenschappen niet aanwezig waren dan hadden wij nimmer de romeinen en de arabieren overleeft. Want dat is de kern: overleving. Het zijn eigenschappen die het riffijnse volk zich heeft eigengemaakt in de loop der eeuwen om te overleven. Het zelfde gebeurt in Nederland ook, alleen is e.e.a. in een westers jasje gestoken.

Mijn punt lieve zuster: niet te snel oordelen over het gedrag van je eigen volk. Het is misschien in veel gevallen niet acceptabel, maar zeker wel sociaal-economisch te rechtvaardigen. Juist in Marokko!

----------


## henan

Ik snap dat de berbers vroeger in marokko inderdaad een bepaalde vorm van overlevingsdrang moetsen hebben die gepaard ging met deze kenmerken die wij nu als anarchistich, baldadig, egoistisch en vooral heetgebakerd zien, maar is het nou nodig dat deze eigenschappen er nu nog in zitten? En ik snap al helemaal niet waarom die eigenschappen er na (bij de meesten) twee generaties hier in het westen nog niet zijn "uitgegroeid" bij sommigen hier in Nederland..het is niet zo dat we kunnen zeggen dat dat nou eenmaal veel tijd nodig heeft, want er zijn genoeg berbers hier in Nederland die zich prima weten te gedragen....als je het mij vraagt zit het voor een groot gedeelte toch ook gewoon in opvoeding. of moet ik zeggen een gebrek aan opvoeding? 

wat ik hiermee wil zeggen is dat ik best snap waar jij naartoe wil met je verhaal, maar ik denk gewoon dat wij doordat wij ons gedrag steeds proberen te rechtvaardigen, wij geen ruimte hebben om ons gedrag nou ook eens daadwerkelijk te verbeteren...

----------


## farid130

> _Geplaatst door henan_ 
> *Ik snap dat de berbers vroeger in marokko inderdaad een bepaalde vorm van overlevingsdrang moetsen hebben die gepaard ging met deze kenmerken die wij nu als anarchistich, baldadig, egoistisch en vooral heetgebakerd zien, maar is het nou nodig dat deze eigenschappen er nu nog in zitten? En ik snap al helemaal niet waarom die eigenschappen er na (bij de meesten) twee generaties hier in het westen nog niet zijn "uitgegroeid" bij sommigen hier in Nederland..het is niet zo dat we kunnen zeggen dat dat nou eenmaal veel tijd nodig heeft, want er zijn genoeg berbers hier in Nederland die zich prima weten te gedragen....als je het mij vraagt zit het voor een groot gedeelte toch ook gewoon in opvoeding. of moet ik zeggen een gebrek aan opvoeding? 
> 
> wat ik hiermee wil zeggen is dat ik best snap waar jij naartoe wil met je verhaal, maar ik denk gewoon dat wij doordat wij ons gedrag steeds proberen te rechtvaardigen, wij geen ruimte hebben om ons gedrag nou ook eens daadwerkelijk te verbeteren...*


Ach zuster....ik proef daar toch een licht vorm van een drogredenering. Waarom kun je iets niet rechtvaardigen en tegelijkertijd verbeteren. Het is juist goed om je gedrag, daar waar dit terecht is, te rechtvaardigen met in dit geval historische argumenten. De medemens is begripvoller en behulpzamer als hij je geschiedenis en frustraties kent.

Opvoeding? Moge Allah onze ouders belonen met de bovenste laag in het hemelrijk. Het ligt in enkele gevallen misschien aan de opvoeding, maar veelal wordt e.e.a. veroorzaakt door de twilight zone waar wij ons Riffijnse jongeren in bevinden. Een plaats tussen melancholie, onbegrip een onuitputtelijk verlangen en een tekort geschoten talent.

----------


## emsoem

> al ben ikzelf ook van berberse origine: je had de spijker niet beter op zijn kop kunnen slaan...
> altijd dat met de vinger gewijs en de "het is onze schuld niet maar die van de maatschappij" mentaliteit....
> zie hier het bewijs... het zit in de genen van de (meeste) berbers...
> maar daar is ook niet alles mee gezegd, want het is nu wel makkelijk om de berbers eens goed de waarheid te vertellen, maar we moeten eens gaan bedenken wat het probleem van marokanen in het algemeen is hier in Nederland????




jij van berberse origine? ja dat heb ik goed kunnen lezen.. altijd maar kijken naar de rest en opnoemen wat hun fout doen... maar zelf ben je beter en doe je niks fouts op het generaliseren en het misselijk berichtje na!

damn wat jij een belachlijk mens zeg haha

----------


## dockers

_mee eens_

----------


## prinses1988

er zit een kern van waarheid in

----------


## Idyassin

Wat willen zij bewijzen? Waar doen ze het voor? 
Schijnbaar wijken ze bewust af van hetgeen ze met hun opvoeding hebben meegekregen.
Het intereseert niemand wat, denken ze dan, de politie is een lachertje, ik krijg toch geen eerlijke kansen (discriminatie) en ik leef in een schemergebied tussen een westerse- en moslim wereld. 

Waarom moet men dat steeds laten zien? De makkelijke weg kiezen noem ik dat.
Hoe kun je, als je je zo gedraagt, nog op een eerlijke manier naar jezelf toe je geloof beleiden?
Probeer te laten zien dat je ergens voor vecht; Probeer op z'n minst op het rechte pad te blijven.

----------


## zaouit sun 2

> Wat willen zij bewijzen? Waar doen ze het voor? 
> Schijnbaar wijken ze bewust af van hetgeen ze met hun opvoeding hebben meegekregen.
> Het intereseert niemand wat, denken ze dan, de politie is een lachertje, ik krijg toch geen eerlijke kansen (discriminatie) en ik leef in een schemergebied tussen een westerse- en moslim wereld. 
> 
> Waarom moet men dat steeds laten zien? De makkelijke weg kiezen noem ik dat.
> Hoe kun je, als je je zo gedraagt, nog op een eerlijke manier naar jezelf toe je geloof beleiden?
> Probeer te laten zien dat je ergens voor vecht; Probeer op z'n minst op het rechte pad te blijven.



Ben ik helemaal mee eens

----------


## Rose01

> *Met berbers heb je altijd gedonder*  
> 
> Het is goed nu en dan afstand te nemen van datgene waar je dag in dag uit met je neus bovenop zit. Distantie schept overzicht en, in het gunstige geval, ook enig inzicht. Dat is een van de redenen waarom ik besloot een poosje rond te neuzen in een gebied waar de meeste Marokkanen in Nederland vandaan komen alsook hun zomervakanties doorbrengen: het Berberse Rifgebied in Noord-Marokko.
> Nu was mij het volgende al bekend, maar ik kan het nu zelfs staven: van het Berbervolk kun je een hoop zeggen (trots, hardwerkend, ascetisch, humoristisch, potisch) maar n ding niet: dat het lievertjes zijn. Berbers zijn grosso modo een tamelijk heetgebakerd, anarchistisch volkje - en dit zeg ik, zelf Berber van origine, met stelligheid en zonder vreeze. 
> En verkeerde opmerking of blik, en je kan de schuttingswind van voren verwachten, in het ongelukkige geval gevolgd door een vuistslag of, nog ongelukkiger, een messteek. De alledaagse straattaal, vaak op luidruchtige wijze, is doorspekt met de meest vunzige machowoorden, welke ik niet zal concretiseren op deze plek. Tal van publieksrijke aangelegenheden, of het nu een cultureel festival betreft, een drukke vismarkt, muziekconcert, taxistandplaats, voetbalwedstrijd, bruiloft  gaan steevast gepaard met een rits ruzies of knokpartijen waarbij de boel dikwijls, al dan niet in gedrogeerde toestand, kort en klein wordt geslagen. Het hoofdhaar is al kort, de lontjes zo niet nog korter; een ogenschijnlijk jolly good time kan om het geringste omslaan in een explosief atmosfeertje. Zelfbeheersing is voor velen een teken van zwakte en daarom zo schaars als regen in de julimaand. Politie en justitie - standaard van Arabische huize - vreest men nauwelijks, al was het maar omdat deze autoriteiten alle gezag reeds lang hebben verloren daar hun optreden niet zo zeer met de wettelijke orde te maken heeft alswel met de portemonnee van de burgerman in kwestie. 
> Nu, de overheid geeft het goede voorbeeld, en in consequentie krijgt elke overheid het volk die het verdient. Hetgeen in dit gebied hierop neerkomt: een volk dat bepaald niet blaakt van verantwoordelijkheidszin en minimaal oog heeft voor het algemeen belang. Althans, minimaal voor zover het niet de eigen omgeving betreft. De eigen familie en directe woonomgeving wordt een nogal heilige status toegedicht en om die reden met grote zorg en alertheid bewaakt. Evenzeer de buurtmoskee en sacrale graftomben, ook deze kunnen rekenen op gemeenschappelijke zorg en onderhoud. Maar daar houdt het ongeveer op. Want erbuiten heerst anarchie, chaos en een diep doorleefde achterdocht jegens alles en iedereen. Pure, onvoorwaardelijke vriendschappen zijn luchtkastelen, evenals de liefde, waar alle liedjes over gaan. Als islam praxis en welvoeglijkheid betekent is Allah op sterven na dood. De dingen buiten het eigen tuinmuurtje, de dieren, de natuur, het publieke domein, andermans bezit of waar(dig)heden, ze genieten geen of weinig respect. Ieder voor zich, God voor ons allen  het had zomaar een Riffijns credo kunnen zijn. 
> Onlangs, gedurende de wedstrijd Jong Oranje-Jong Marokko in Tilburg, zorgden de Marokkaanse supporters voor grote rellen  terwijl ze notabe de match wonnen! Prettige bijkomstigheid was dat de Nederlandse politie lang niet zo hard mept als de Marokkaanse. Om te huilen natuurlijk, zeker als men beseft dat de meerderheid van de oppassende Marokkanen erop wordt aangekeken. Echter, toen de KNVB zich verstoutte te spreken van wangedrag van Marokkaanse jongeren sprongen vele ongediplomeerde allochtonologen en andere (gesubsideerde) inktmorsers Pavloviaans overeind. Hoho, dit zijn geen Marokkaanse jongens, dit zijn gewoon Nederlandse jongens, want ze zijn in Nederland opgevoed en de meesten zelfs hier geboren. Steevast gevolgd door uiteenzettingen over achterstanden, onvrede, racisme en, onvermijdelijk, Geert Wilders. 
> Dat laatste kan best waar zijn, maar het eerste hoort thuis in de allochtone fabeltjeskrant; fabeltjes waar we geen milimeter mee opschieten. Vanzelfsprekend, en ik zeg dit met nadruk, ontmoette ik talloze Berbers van een hoog onderwijs- en beschavingspeil; Berbers die zich kwaad maken en doodschamen voor hun rotte appels in Marokko n Nederland. Omgekeerd is het hoegenaamd een statistisch Nederlands feit dat deze rotte appels disproportioneel vaak van Berberse origine zijn. Dit moeten we onder ogen willen zien. Want laat dit gezegd zijn: wat ik in dit Rifgebied in nog geen twee maanden aan bonje, kift en ander non-verbaal vuurwerk heb meegemaakt, heb ik in geen dertig jaar tussen de Nederlanders beleefd. Terwijl Wilders in geen velden of wegen te bekennen is. Alle wangedrag verklaren uit sociaal-economische motieven is de halve waarheid. Ik vrees, met pijn in t hart, te moeten bekennen dat het rellerige, respectloze gedrag in Tilburg tot op zekere hoogte terug te voeren is tot een cultureel element - in al z'n historische en economische gelaagdheden. Hoe precies, laat ik graag aan gediplomeerden over. 
> 
> ...


wat een onzin

----------


## Chido240D

so hallo die maakt zich wel heel druk over berbers zeg! heb je niks te doen ofzo

----------


## Lubila

Pseudo-deskundige die onzin conclusies van proza voorziet.

----------


## pjotter

klinkt logisch, herkenbaar

----------


## EngelOpAarde

*Crap !*

----------


## snotneus

> *Met berbers heb je altijd gedonder*  .....blablablablabla.....
> 
> 
> M. Benzebi
> Copyright: NRC Handelsblad 10 juni 2007


die Benzebi is gewoon een Kutmarokkaan die betaald wordt door handelsblad om te lachen met zijn eigen cultuur. vertelt de hollanders gewoon wat ze willen horen omdat hij dan te horen krijgt van zijn hollandse vriendjes , dat alle marokkanen de pot op kunnen maar dat hij een uitzondering is, en dat hij n van de goeie is, maar ziet niet dat ze hem achter zijn rug uitlachen.

ik durf er voor te wedden dat hij niet veel marokkaanse vrienden heeft en zich schaamt als hij op straat wordt aangesproken door zijn eigen moeder 
het is zo'n kutmarokkaan die altijd het gezelschap zoekt van nederlanders
omdat hij zich een intellectueeltje waant dat beter verdient dan zijn afkomst.
_Stupid Loser


_Copyright:snotneus

----------


## LiekevV

Gezien het feit dat er momenteel tienduizenden marokkaanse jongeren en gezinssystemen het water aan de lippen staat, lijkt mij toch een indicatie dat Benzakour wellicht gelijk heeft!

Voor degene die het nog steeds niet willen begrijpen. Hieronder de 4 belangrijkste mythen rondom marokkaanse jongeren.

ben benieuwd of iemand hier iets zinnigs over kan en wil zeggen.

Mythe 1
Er is geen sprake van een Marokkanenprobleem. Alles wat Marokkanen verkeerd doen, wordt uitvergroot in de media. In werkelijkheid gaat het om een klein groepje lastpakken.
De boodschapper als boosdoener aanwijzen is een beproefde methode als het om Marokkanen gaat: zij worden gestigmatiseerd. Maar dat is omdraaien van oorzaak en gevolg. In Amsterdam is er wel degelijk een dubieuze Marokkaanse onderklasse aan het ontstaan van verongelijkte jongemannen, die nauwelijks boodschap hebben aan de Nederlandse samenleving.
Enkele feiten (uit onder meer het rapport Marokkanen in Amsterdam, Dienst O+S, 2006): bijna zeven op de tien Marokkaanse jongens verlaten het onderwijs zonder bruikbaar diploma; 40 procent van de Marokkaanse jongeren is werkloos; en n op de tien staat bij de politie als verdachte geregistreerd van ten minste n strafbaar feit. Bijna n op de drie jongens in justitile jeugdinrichtingen is van Marokkaanse afkomst. Het percentage verdachten onder de tweede generatie Marokkanen is zelfs het hoogst van alle etnische minderheden en is meer dan twee keer zo hoog als onder de eerste generatie Marokkanen. Ook zijn Marokkaanse jongens oververtegenwoordigd in de harde kern van jeugdige draaideurcriminelen.
Deze jongens groeien op in bedenkelijke milieus, waarin het hebben van een uitkering heel gewoon is en het hebben van werk heel bijzonder. Van de Marokkaanse mannen heeft 60 procent een uitkering, waarvan de helft een WAO-uitkering. In Amsterdam komt een op de vier Marokkaanse gezinnen rond van een bijstandsuitkering. De helft van de Marokkaanse kinderen in Amsterdam groeit op in armoede. Marokkaanse kinderen wonen te krap, groeien op in Marokkaanse wijken, zijn relatief ongezond en gaan het vaakst naar speciaal onderwijs, vanwege een lichamelijke of geestelijke beperking.
In de Westelijke Tuinsteden huizen inmiddels al een paar honderd Marokkaanse probleemgezinnen: grote gezinnen, waarvan kinderen en ouders soms gezamenlijk op rooftocht gaan, waar verslaving speelt, schulden, zwakzinnigheid, huiselijk en seksueel geweld, extreme armoede, vervuiling, psychiatrische of opvoedingsproblemen. Beleidsmakers spreken al over de Marokkaanse Tokkies.
Het eigen aandeel in de problemen is onder deze onderklasse van Berberse machos een geweldig taboeonderwerp. En haast iedereen  politiemannen, leraren en hulpverleners  gaat daarin mee. Maar juist die ontoerekeningsvatbaarheid maakt deze Marokkaanse jongens bij voorbaat onmachtig om zelf iets aan hun situatie te doen. En onmacht versterkt agressie.
Het wijzen naar de Nederlandse maatschappij  met de pers als vertegenwoordiger  kweekt een anti-Nederlands sentiment. Bijna alle hulpverleners, leraren, psychiaters, politiemannen, werkmeesters en opvoedkundigen die ik interviewde voor mijn onderzoek, vonden het anti-Nederlandse sentiment specifiek voor de nieuwe Marokkaanse onderklasse (in tegenstelling tot de Antilliaanse of de Surinaamse onderklasse). De Marokkaanse onderklasse is niet alleen kansarm, hij heeft ook een verongelijkt gezicht. Dat maakt hem licht ontvlambaar en mobiliseerbaar.

Mythe 2
Marokkaanse criminele jongens worden in de armen gedreven van de misdaad omdat zij gediscrimineerd worden op de Nederlandse arbeidsmarkt.
Zij krijgen geen stageplaatsen, zij worden door Nederlandse werkgevers gediscrimineerd op hun achternaam. Logisch dat zij zich gaan misdragen! Deze redenering duikt telkens weer op als het over Marokkaanse probleemjongeren gaat.
Zij berust op het criminologische misverstand dat er een causaal verband bestaat tussen gediscrimineerd worden en misdaden plegen. Een bankoverval moet volgens deze redenering gezien worden als een onbewuste expressie van een dieper onbehagen in de samenleving.
Ten eerste durf ik te beweren dat dit motief vrijwel afwezig is in het hoofd van een crimineel op het moment van handelen. Ja natuurlijk, achteraf (op het politiebureau, voor de rechter) zal hij het graag inbrengen als verzachtende omstandigheid van zijn ontsporing: De politie hield mij aan, omdat ik Marokkaan ben.
Maar waarom kan een misdadiger eigenlijk niet gewoon hebberig zijn? Ik heb mij verbaasd over deze blinde vlek. Is het niet veel aannemelijker dat een tasjesrover, een kruimeldief of een drugshandelaar zich primair laat leiden door de vruchten van zijn misdaad: de Pradas, BMWs, scooters of laptops? Het beroep crimineel is in sommige wijken van Amsterdam al een van de serieuze toekomstperspectieven. Zo zijn Marokkaanse drop-outs direct inzetbaar in drugshandel, jeugdbendes of kruimelcriminaliteit.
In de praktijk gaat het  zo bleek uit mijn onderzoek  om jongens die de risicos van hun beroep incalculeren. De kans dat een autokraker wordt gepakt, is ongeveer 1 op 15. En ls hij voor de rechter moet verschijnen, is het ook nog geen ramp: dan krijgt hij in de meeste gevallen een taakstraf of een geldboete. Niet reageren kan tot uitstel van jaren leiden en in sommige gevallen zelfs tot afstel (als hij intussen 18 jaar wordt). Na meerdere veroordelingen moet hij misschien een tijdje zitten in een instituut dat vooral gericht is op heropvoeding, want zo zit het jeugdstrafrecht in elkaar: niet straffen, maar resocialiseren is het hoofddoel. Een tasjesrover is tegen die tijd schatrijk.
Ten tweede is het criminologisch misverstand  de misdadiger als slachtoffer van een oneerlijke maatschappij  een achterhaalde vorm van determinisme. Een slechte sociaal-economische situatie of culturele afkomst, of een slechte jeugd zou onherroepelijk tot misdaad leiden. Maar het feit dat inmiddels ook bijna een kwart van de Marokkanen (uit vergelijkbare milieus) studeert aan het hoger onderwijs, bewijst het tegendeel. Ook de Marokkaanse cabaretiers, schrijvers, acteurs en politici hebben hun culturele bagage kennelijk gunstig kunnen aanwenden.
Ten derde wordt er vanuit gegaan dat Marokkaanse jongens geen banen of stageplaatsen krijgen van discriminerende werkgevers. Maar is het niet logischer dat dit effect veroorzaakt wordt door het feit dat de meesten van hen geen bruikbaar diploma op zak hebben?
Ook prijzen zij zich uit de markt, zo blijkt, doordat zij basale werknemersvaardigheden ontberen, zoals op tijd komen, Nederlands spreken, van andermans spullen afblijven, autoriteit accepteren, iets gedisciplineerd afmaken en samenwerken. Deze jongens hebben zich vaak op straat ontwikkeld, zonder ouderlijke ondersteuning. Dat maakt hen weinig bemiddelbaar op de arbeidsmarkt, hoe welwillend Nederlandse werkgevers ook tegenover hen staan.

Mythe 3
Marokkaanse ouders kunnen geen toezicht uitoefenen op hun zonen op straat. Dat zijn zij vanuit hun cultuur immers niet gewend.
Iedereen zegt het elkaar keurig na: in Marokko let de hele buurt op hun kinderen, maar in Nederland ontbreekt de Marokkaanse gemeenschap, waardoor het ouderlijk gezag van Marokkaanse ouders niet verder reikt dan tot de voordeur.
Maar hoe is dan te verklaren dat Marokkaanse meisjes keer op keer vertellen dat zij de sociale druk van de gemeenschap in de Marokkaanse wijken in Amsterdam bijna ondraaglijk vinden? Als zij een sigaret opsteken of met een jongen praten  belastende feiten voor de familie-eer  weten hun ouders dat binnen enkele uren. Blijkbaar werkt de sociale controle in de Amsterdams-Marokkaanse gemeenschap uitstekend, maar selectief.
Marokkaanse ouders hebben hun ogen alleen in hun zak als het om het wangedrag van zonen gaat. In sommige gevallen komt dat doordat zij dat gedrag helemaal niet afkeuren. Deze ouders staan onverschillig tegenover de Nederlandse samenleving.
Maar in de meeste gevallen komt het doordat de machtsverhoudingen in het gezin verstoord zijn. Veel Marokkaanse zonen hebben het thuis voor het zeggen. Van kindsaf aan krijgen zij hun zin, omdat het jongens zijn. Hun moeders kunnen hen nauwelijks aan en begrenzen hen weinig. Daardoor ontwikkelen zij grote egos met korte lontjes. Deskundigen uit het veld spraken over de Marokkaanse prinsjes.
Wat nieuw is in Nederland is dat Marokkaanse moeders vaak informatieafhankelijk zijn van hun zonen. Deze Marokkaanse moeders leiden nog steeds een gesoleerd bestaan en spreken slecht Nederlands. Veel moeders zijn als importbruid naar Nederland gekomen. Ook worden zij niet geacht het mannendomein te betreden. Dat maakt het lastig hun zonen op straat tot de orde te roepen.
Bovendien zijn deze moeders vaak getrouwd uit gemeenschapsbelang en niet uit liefde. Er is in hun dorre huwelijken weinig communicatie mogelijk over de opvoeding van de kinderen. Moeders zouden meer zeggenschap willen over hun zonen, maar zij worden geacht loyaal te zijn aan hun echtgenoten. Dat brengt hen in een lastige spreidstand tussen hun kinderen en hun echtgenoot.
Soms trekken vaders zich wel iets van hun zonen aan, maar ze doen dat op een autoritaire manier. Ze geven bevelen of zeggen wat hun zonen allemaal niet mogen, maar ze kunnen niet uitleggen waarm iets niet mag. Dat werkt averechts bij hun vernederlandste zonen, die zich nog meer onttrekken aan het ouderlijk gezag.

Mythe 4
De Nederlandse overheid staat bij de Marokkaanse gemeenschap in het krijt. Marokkaanse gastarbeiders zitten nu met een kapotte rug op de bank. Hun kinderen ontsporen.
Ik noem dit het slavernij-argument.
De officile werving van Marokkaanse gastarbeiders is echter al beindigd in 1973. Op dat moment waren er zon 22.000 Marokkanen in Nederland. De meesten (tussen de 50 en 70 procent) van die eerste groep gastarbeiders waren op dat moment al teruggegaan of zouden dat nog doen, volgens cijfers van het CBS.
De grootste groep Marokkaanse immigranten die nu nog in Nederland woont, is van na de officile werving van gastarbeiders. Eerst kwamen de gezinsherenigers, toen de gelukzoekers en de huwelijksmigranten.
Inmiddels wonen er 315.000 Marokkanen in Nederland, waarvan bijna de helft in Nederland geboren kinderen. Het totaal aantal importpartners is tussen de drie en de vijf keer zo groot als het aantal gastarbeiders dat ooit in Nederland is blijven wonen.
Ik wil maar zeggen: de meeste Marokkaanse ouders van nu zijn helemaal geen voormalige gastarbeiders. Zij zijn voor het grootste deel uit eigen vrije beweging naar Nederland gekomen om hier een beter en welvarender bestaan op te bouwen voor zichzelf en hun kinderen dan in Marokko mogelijk was. Jammer, dat niemand hen ooit aan die oorspronkelijke verhuisreden herinnert.

----------


## snotneus

> Beste LiekevV
> 
> Dat verhaal heb je vast niet van je eigen.
> Gezien je korte commentaren,denk ik dat je de moeite niet eens neemt om een eigen verhaal te onderbouwen.



klopt!!!

hier heeft ze dat verhaaltje ook al eens ge-paste
http://nederhop074.wordpress.com/2007/10/11/appa-straatfilosoof-album/


en het verhaaltje komt uit de volkskrantblog : geschreven door _Fleur Jurgen

http://www.volkskrantblog.nl/bericht/117913
_

----------


## LiekevV

Onderbouwen?

Heb je moeite met begrijpend lezen Tamso?
Lijkt mij een redelijk duidelijk en concistent verhaal.
Komt inderdaad uit het boek 'het marokkanendrama' van Fleur Jurgens.

Zeg altijd maar beter goed gejat, dan slecht verzonnen.
Het is in deze totaal niet interessant wie wat schrijft.
Het gaat niet om de vorm, het gaat om de inhoudt.

----------


## LiekevV

Jij zegt dus wat je denkt! Zo zo spannend.
En hoe kom jij aan die gedachten?
Doe gewoon niet zo moeilijk, nogmaals het maakt geen donder uit wie wat schrijft.
Dit noem je spijkers op laag water zoeken.

Nogmaals het gaat om de inhoudt niet om de vorm.
Dus nogmaals de vraag; heb je moeite met begrijpend lezen?

----------


## snotneus

> LiekevV
> 
> Schijnbaar begrijp je de opmerking niet,die ik gaf toen je die hele copytext er neer pleurde.
> Je gaf eerst commentaar op mij,zonder een enige onderbouwing.
> Dan geef je een commentaar,waarop het lijkt dat je het zelf gezegd heb.
> Meestal zetten we er dan onder van wie het vandaan komt.
> Dus jouw mening is voor de rest inhoudloos,omdat je zelf geen mening heb.
> Dat noem ik goedkoop scoren.


 
inderdaad de meid heeft geen eigen mening en volgt blindelings een ander zijn mening .
dat kan je ook uitmaken aan het begin van haar ge-paste stukje waar ze een paar eigen woordjes heeft bij getyp, namelijk dit:




> Voor degene die het nog steeds niet willen begrijpen. Hieronder de 4 belangrijkste mythen rondom marokkaanse jongeren.
> 
> ben benieuwd of iemand hier iets zinnigs over kan en wil zeggen.


 
zelfs deze paar woordjes zijn zelfs nog niet eens van haar, want als je gaat kijken naar de site waar ze hetzelfde tekstje heeft ge-past verleden jaar in november dan zien we namelijk dit:

[QUOTE]
Voor degene die het nog steeds niet willen begrijpen. Hieronder de 4 belangrijkste mythen rondom marokkaanse jongeren.
Wat eigenlijk automatisch betekend dat jongens zo als Appa verschrikkelijk overdrijven wat betreft hun visie op de maatschappij. Lekker alles buiten jezelf leggen Appa!
Het is precies zoals je laats zelf aan aangaf, jij en Wilders doen elkaars PR. Alles voor je 15 minutes of fame!!
ben benieuwd of iemand hier iets zinnigs over kan en wil zeggen.[/QUOTE].

inderdaad !!!! :grote grijns:  hetzelfde


je kan het zelf bewonderen hier http://nederhop074.wordpress.com/2007/10/11/appa-straatfilosoof-album/

----------


## LiekevV

en ik had nog wel de hoop dat er hier een beetje op niveau gedebateerd kon worden.
In plaats daarvan hebben de zwakzinnigen hier een stelling ingenomen.
Jammer. Maar he! Ook jullie mogen meepraten.
Tamso lees je eigen idioterie nog eens na.

By the way; Enig een idee hoe een mens een mening vormt?
Wat een hoogmoed Tamso zeker voor iemand die grammaticaal de grootste moeite heeft om twee zinnnen, foutloos Nederlands te schrijven! 
Grapjas!

p.s.
Je hoeft niet de moeite te nemen om te reageren, tenzij je even stoom wenst af te blazen.
Ik lees je replay niet meer. Het was kort maar krachtig hier.
Met de infantiele medemens discussieren is best leuk, maar in deze zonde van de tijd.

:-) :-)

----------


## LiekevV

Volgens mij ben je niet alleen half turk half nederlander.
Maar ook HELEMAAL SCHIZOFREEN !!!!

Wat een onzin!
Kom met bewijs!!
Voor al die achterlijke stellingen!!!
Je kletst maar wat man.
Ieder zinnig mens, gaat niet eens met jou soort in discussie.
zonde van de tijd!

----------


## LiekevV

Volgens mij ben je niet alleen half turk half nederlander.
Maar ook HELEMAAL SCHIZOFREEN !!!!

Wat een onzin!
Kom met bewijs!!
Voor al die achterlijke stellingen!!!
Je kletst maar wat man.
Ieder zinnig mens, gaat niet eens met jou soort in discussie.
zonde van de tijd!

----------


## LiekevV

Krijg nou het heen en weer!
Je leeftijd, naar ik naar ik mag aannemen, is fake.
Je kan hier niet met droge ogen beweren dat je veertig bent, en zo tegen de wereld aankijkt!
Ik dacht van doen te hebben met een dertienjarige dropout, zonder vrienden, waaraan hij zijn infantiele wereldbeeld kan toetsen.
Voor jou hersenscheten is geen emperisch bewijs! 
Dus tot die tijd

Volgens mij ben je niet alleen half turk half nederlander.
Maar ook HELEMAAL SCHIZOFREEN !!!!

Wat een onzin!
Kom met bewijs!!
Voor al die achterlijke stellingen!!!
Je kletst maar wat man.
Ieder zinnig mens, gaat niet eens met jou soort in discussie.
zonde van de tijd!

----------


## LiekevV

KOM MET BEWIJS VOOR WAT HEBT BEWEERD IPV ALS EEN PAPEGAAI ALLES HERHALEN.
KOM MET BEWIJS TAMSO.
ZONIET DAN BLIJF IK NET ZOLANG OOK MIJN ONZIN HERHALEN!!
EMPERISCH BEWIJS GRAAG TAMSO.
DE REST MAG JE VOOR JE HOUDEN.

ALS HET BLIJKBAAR OM DE INHOUDT MOET GAAN DAN HAAK JE AF!
EMPERISCH BEWIJSA GRAAG EN TOT DIE TIJD HETVOLGENDE;

Krijg nou het heen en weer!
Je leeftijd, naar ik naar ik mag aannemen, is fake.
Je kan hier niet met droge ogen beweren dat je veertig bent, en zo tegen de wereld aankijkt!
Ik dacht van doen te hebben met een dertienjarige dropout, zonder vrienden, waaraan hij zijn infantiele wereldbeeld kan toetsen.
Voor jou hersenscheten is geen emperisch bewijs! 
Dus tot die tijd

Volgens mij ben je niet alleen half turk half nederlander.
Maar ook HELEMAAL SCHIZOFREEN !!!!

Wat een onzin!
Kom met bewijs!!
Voor al die achterlijke stellingen!!!
Je kletst maar wat man.
Ieder zinnig mens, gaat niet eens met jou soort in discussie.
zonde van de tijd!

----------


## LiekevV

KOM MET BEWIJS VOOR WAT HEBT BEWEERD IPV ALS EEN PAPEGAAI ALLES HERHALEN.
KOM MET BEWIJS TAMSO.
ZONIET DAN BLIJF IK NET ZOLANG OOK MIJN ONZIN HERHALEN!!
EMPERISCH BEWIJS GRAAG TAMSO.
DE REST MAG JE VOOR JE HOUDEN.

ALS HET BLIJKBAAR OM DE INHOUDT MOET GAAN DAN HAAK JE AF!
EMPERISCH BEWIJSA GRAAG EN TOT DIE TIJD HETVOLGENDE;

Krijg nou het heen en weer!
Je leeftijd, naar ik naar ik mag aannemen, is fake.
Je kan hier niet met droge ogen beweren dat je veertig bent, en zo tegen de wereld aankijkt!
Ik dacht van doen te hebben met een dertienjarige dropout, zonder vrienden, waaraan hij zijn infantiele wereldbeeld kan toetsen.
Voor jou hersenscheten is geen emperisch bewijs! 
Dus tot die tijd

Volgens mij ben je niet alleen half turk half nederlander.
Maar ook HELEMAAL SCHIZOFREEN !!!!

Wat een onzin!
Kom met bewijs!!
Voor al die achterlijke stellingen!!!
Je kletst maar wat man.
Ieder zinnig mens, gaat niet eens met jou soort in discussie.
zonde van de tijd!

----------


## LiekevV

Het zou natuurlijk ook zo kunnen zijn dat maroc.nl, het op prijs stelt dat, er nu eindelijk eens iemand is die na het stellen van een normale vraag aan jou, en die wederom wordt vergast door jou "sympathieke" manier van schrijven, nu wel eens naar het hoe en waarom vraagt!
Jij besluit hier een meerdere verhalen neer te zetten, waar je geen enkel bewijs voor hebt, buiten het feit dat je er trots op bent dat je dit zelf verzonnen hebt( wat ook wel vrij duidelijk is) is het tot op heden allemaal geleuter.

Je bent zo vol van jezelf, dat je bijkans uit elkaar klapt van het narcisme!
Je verhalen zijn soms best vermakelijk, maar tot op het moment dat er verwijzingen zijn, die tot doel hebben, het feitelijk onderbouwen van jou verhalen, geef ik tegengas.
Je kunt niets maar dan ook niets staven van wat je beweerd.
Je bent alleen erg blij met het feit dat je het helemaal zelf hebt geschreven en verzonnen. En dit is nu het gevolg ervan.
Dat je dus iemand zoals ik tegen het fictieve lijf loopt.

Alleen de aanname al dat je gelooft dat ik werkelijk een vrouw ben. Dat kan zo maar hoor., maar dat hoeft m.b.t. het medium internet niet per definitie zo te zijn.
Schelden doet geen pijn Tamso, wordt maar zo kwetsend mogelijk.
Uiteindelijk verananderd het niets maar dan ook niets aan mijn stellingname.

Jij post hier verschillende verhalen, die je niet kan staven met bewijslast.
Dat noemt men in de grote mensenwereld, fabels! 
Fabels die jij door middel van je woord gebruik wenst neer te zetten als waarheid!
Als het dan al waarheid is, is het handig om bewijs te leveren.

Put your money were your mouth is!!

Het is nu wel duidelijk dat je erg bedreven bent in het verzenden van zwaaiende en gekkijkende gekleurde balletjes allemaal mooi en prachtig!
Maar waar blijven de feiten Tamso?
Je schrijft en beweerd erg veel, en je enige argument op vragen is je trotys dat je ditg helemaal zelf hebt verzonnen.
Je verweer is te scharen onder het kopje,kleuterschoolretoriek!
Het waarom, daarom, principe?
Omdat jij dat nu eenmaal vindt! Indien je niet gediend bent van lastige vragen, is het zaak je verhaaltjes op schrift te stellen en aan niemand te laten lezen, dan komt er ook nooit een onwelvallige mening.
Jij besluit je verhalen en publique te posten en te verdedigen.
dus niet gaan huilen of boos worden als men het met je oneens is!

Sla mij om mijn oren met feiten, de enige manier om mij stil te krijgen!
Feiten!! 
Zo niet dan blijf ik in jou ogen, lastige vragen stellen.

----------


## LiekevV

Beste Tamso,

Je krijgt namelijk wat je vraagt.Kijk naar de stellingname van jou en snotneus(what's in a name!)
Jullie oordelen! 
Het kan namelijk zo zijn dat ik de mening van fleur jurgens volledig onderschrijf.
Wat heeft het dan uberhaupt voor nut om een prachtige mening om te zetten in mijn eigen woorden? Ik kan het echt niet beter verwoorden.
Dus nogmaals beter goed gejat dan slecht verzonnen.

Op de inhoudt wordt niet gereageerd. Jullie richten je op de boodschapper, alsof jullie het alleenrecht hebben op het verkondigen van je mening.
Als ik mijn mening mag geven in deze. Het is namelijk uitermate verstandig om een referentiekader te hebben op het moment dat je zo stellig zaken beweerd als jij dat doet.
Jij geeft hier totaal onzekere factoren weer als feiten. Indien je zo stellig je mening verkondigd is het zaak rekening te houden met je onderbouwing.
Het kan natuurlijk nooit zo zijn dat degene die vraagtekens bij jou beweringen stelt, dan maar moet gaan bewijzen dat jij het bij het rechte eind hebt! Dat is de omgekeerde wereld.

Indien ik hier beweringen over jou of wie dan ook zou doen, dan heeft het pas gewicht op het moment dat ik emperisch kan aantonen dat, hetgeen ik beweer ook waarheid is. Anders is en blijft het mijn gekkigheid.
Simpel.
De manier waarop je respondenten verbaal benaderd getuigd nou niet echt van wederzijds respect.
Op het moment dat ik jou aanval, zoals jij andere probeert te kakken te zetten, andere met een iegen mening, dan zijn de rapen gaar!
Dan kan Lieke de wind van voren krijgen! Terwijl ik het gedrag van jou en zo'n snotneus probeer te spiegelen.
Vervolgens gaan jullie elkaar ook nog eens bevestigen in de eigen idioterie, waaruit ik moet opmaken dat het je te doen is om mijn mening, zodat er wederzijds nog wat te leren valt?
Moet zeggen dat het mijnsinziens een bijzondere benadering van een ander is.
Jij en bijvoorbeeld een snotneus wensen, nee eisen, respect voor je mening. en geven die vervolgens niet terug.

Volgens mijn simpele manier van denken moet je respect verdienen. Dat krijg je namelijk niet zo maar. Dat zal je moeten verdiene.

----------


## LiekevV

Je bent een grappig menneke Tamso.
Wat ongeleidt, en een beetje te vol van jezelf!
Maar vermakelijk.

----------


## liiefje

> Berbers Sukkels....slaafjes van de arabieren ....lastezels en huurmoordenaars die het vuile werk maar al te graag en voor niks opknappen!!!!


Nonsens. Zonder de Berbers zat jij nu ergens op het platteland te werken voor je moeder en een spoorloze Spaanse pa die je ma toen had verkracht

dus kom geen machogedrag vertonen

----------


## LiekevV

Zo kan ik met betrekking tot al jou verhalen hier op deze site nog wel even doorgaan.
Je bent extreem kort door de bocht.
Je geeft rare betekenissen aan toevalligheden. en je kunt bij helemaal niets van wat je allemaal beweerd, verklaren WAAROM het dan wel of niet zo is of is gebeurd!

Wat jij hier allemaal beweerd is door verscheidene onderzoeken, boeken, doctoraalscripties, ect etc al jaren en jaren weerlegd.

je hebt geen vooronderzoek gedaan naar hetgeen je beweerd, en verwacht van een ieder dat deze zelf op zoek gaan naar de waarheid?
Wat een onzin zeg!! Jij beweerd iets, dus schep je de verplichting om bij tegenspraak je woorden te staven met bewijs. anders kan iedere gek alles beweren!

Dan zou ik hier bijvoorbeeld, een heleboel nare dingen over jou kunnen schrijven.
Ik zou de meest vreselijk dingen over jou hier kunnen beweren, en volgens jou manier van denken, moet jij dan bewijzen dan het NIET waar is!

Beste Tamso, je begrijpt zelf toch ook wel dat, hetgeen wat je zegt onzin is.
Als ik iets beweer ten opzichte van jou, dan moet ik toch met overtuigend bewijs komen, dat wat ik zeg waar is? of niet dan?
Volgens mij is dat 1 van de kernbegrippen van een rechtstaat.
Google voor de grap eens "trias politica" kijk of je daarmee uit de voeten kunt. 


Alsf het mij hier te doen is om het aantal hits of wat!
Zo kinderlijk ben ik nou ook weer niet!
Waar het mij om draait is vrij simpel. Jij komt op deze site met een heleboel verhalen.
Verhalen die jij hier, als waarheid verkondigd.
Mijn mening is dat je te stellig ben met betrekking tot hetgeen je beweerd.
Je moet, als je iets zo stellig beweerd als jij dat doet, wel aan kunnen tonen WAAROM iets zo is, zoals jij dat hier op deze site beweerd!
Lijkt me toch een vrij simpele stelling. Nu wens jij de zaken om te draaien door te stellen; 'als jij(ik dus) wilt weten of ik de waarheid spreek, dan ga je zelf maar op onderzoek uit.
Dit is absoluut niet zoals het hoort.

Als ik hier stel dat jij bijvoorbeeld een slecht mens zou zijn die allemaal nare dingen met de kinderen uit jou buurt van plan zou zijn.
Dan is het toch niet aan jou om te bewijzen dat ik, ongelijk heb?
Dat is toch een aparte manier van denken?
Indien ik van alles en nog wat over wie dan ook ga roepen, dan is het aan mij om die beweringen te staven met feiten.
Als ik al jou buren ga vertellen hoe ik over jou denk, maar ik kan niet bewijzen wat ik zeg, dan zijn het toch leugens en/of hele zieke fantasieen?

Hetzelfde principe geldt hier. Jij roept hier van alles en nog wat. Ik vraag om bewijs, vervolgens zeg jij; Dit is MIJN waarheid, zoek het vanuit hier zelf maar uit!
En op het moment dat ik dit doe, door serieuse vragen te stellen, geef jij niet thuis!
Dan ga je flauwe opmerkingen maken alsof, deze site jou persoonlijk eigendom is.
Aslof jij, meer rechten bezit, simpel vanwege de hoeveel aan verhaaltjes die je hier neerpent!
Als dat dan de criteria is? 
Het is jou dus te doen om kwantiteit ipv kwaliteit. Zoalng je maar zoveel mogelijk onzin hier uitkraamt, dan is het wel goed. Ongeacht of het waar is of niet.
Deze site is blijkbaar bedoeld om jou ego, en zelfbeeld een beetje op te poetsen.
En een ieder die daar inbreuk op pleegt kan een grote bek en/of domme praatjes tegemoet zien.

Nogmaals, en ik blijf het herhalen tot je met iets zinnigs komt. Waar is het bewijs voor de zaken die je hier zo stellig beweerd!!!!

----------


## LiekevV

Zo daar komt ie nog een keer Tamso. en nu proberen begrijpend te lezen!
Ik zie dat je al een stuk vooruit gaat. 
Schelden, vloeken en tieren kan je al in goed nederlands.
Nu de rest nog. :-)


Zo kan ik met betrekking tot al jou verhalen hier op deze site nog wel even doorgaan.
Je bent extreem kort door de bocht.
Je geeft rare betekenissen aan toevalligheden. en je kunt bij helemaal niets van wat je allemaal beweerd, verklaren WAAROM het dan wel of niet zo is of is gebeurd!

Wat jij hier allemaal beweerd is door verscheidene onderzoeken, boeken, doctoraalscripties, ect etc al jaren en jaren weerlegd.

je hebt geen vooronderzoek gedaan naar hetgeen je beweerd, en verwacht van een ieder dat deze zelf op zoek gaan naar de waarheid?
Wat een onzin zeg!! Jij beweerd iets, dus schep je de verplichting om bij tegenspraak je woorden te staven met bewijs. anders kan iedere gek alles beweren!

Dan zou ik hier bijvoorbeeld, een heleboel nare dingen over jou kunnen schrijven.
Ik zou de meest vreselijk dingen over jou hier kunnen beweren, en volgens jou manier van denken, moet jij dan bewijzen dan het NIET waar is!

Beste Tamso, je begrijpt zelf toch ook wel dat, hetgeen wat je zegt onzin is.
Als ik iets beweer ten opzichte van jou, dan moet ik toch met overtuigend bewijs komen, dat wat ik zeg waar is? of niet dan?
Volgens mij is dat 1 van de kernbegrippen van een rechtstaat.
Google voor de grap eens "trias politica" kijk of je daarmee uit de voeten kunt. 


Alsf het mij hier te doen is om het aantal hits of wat!
Zo kinderlijk ben ik nou ook weer niet!
Waar het mij om draait is vrij simpel. Jij komt op deze site met een heleboel verhalen.
Verhalen die jij hier, als waarheid verkondigd.
Mijn mening is dat je te stellig ben met betrekking tot hetgeen je beweerd.
Je moet, als je iets zo stellig beweerd als jij dat doet, wel aan kunnen tonen WAAROM iets zo is, zoals jij dat hier op deze site beweerd!
Lijkt me toch een vrij simpele stelling. Nu wens jij de zaken om te draaien door te stellen; 'als jij(ik dus) wilt weten of ik de waarheid spreek, dan ga je zelf maar op onderzoek uit.
Dit is absoluut niet zoals het hoort.

Als ik hier stel dat jij bijvoorbeeld een slecht mens zou zijn die allemaal nare dingen met de kinderen uit jou buurt van plan zou zijn.
Dan is het toch niet aan jou om te bewijzen dat ik, ongelijk heb?
Dat is toch een aparte manier van denken?
Indien ik van alles en nog wat over wie dan ook ga roepen, dan is het aan mij om die beweringen te staven met feiten.
Als ik al jou buren ga vertellen hoe ik over jou denk, maar ik kan niet bewijzen wat ik zeg, dan zijn het toch leugens en/of hele zieke fantasieen?

Hetzelfde principe geldt hier. Jij roept hier van alles en nog wat. Ik vraag om bewijs, vervolgens zeg jij; Dit is MIJN waarheid, zoek het vanuit hier zelf maar uit!
En op het moment dat ik dit doe, door serieuse vragen te stellen, geef jij niet thuis!
Dan ga je flauwe opmerkingen maken alsof, deze site jou persoonlijk eigendom is.
Aslof jij, meer rechten bezit, simpel vanwege de hoeveel aan verhaaltjes die je hier neerpent!
Als dat dan de criteria is? 
Het is jou dus te doen om kwantiteit ipv kwaliteit. Zoalng je maar zoveel mogelijk onzin hier uitkraamt, dan is het wel goed. Ongeacht of het waar is of niet.
Deze site is blijkbaar bedoeld om jou ego, en zelfbeeld een beetje op te poetsen.
En een ieder die daar inbreuk op pleegt kan een grote bek en/of domme praatjes tegemoet zien.

Nogmaals, en ik blijf het herhalen tot je met iets zinnigs komt. Waar is het bewijs voor de zaken die je hier zo stellig beweerd!!!!

----------


## LiekevV

Nogmaals tamso je kletst uit je nek. Je Kijkt, luistert en leest zeer selectief.
Je haalt waarheid en fictie door elkaar, en kan hier niet verklaren waarom je schrijft wat schrijft, anders dan "omdat ik het denk en zeg".
Dat is kleuterschool beargumentering. Je bokst feitenloos tegen de realiteit op. 
M.a.w. een kansloze missie.
Jij redeneert alleen maar vanuit je recht op een mening, daarmee voorbijgaand aan het feit dat, ook jij op een open forum de plicht moet voelen om alles wat je zegt te kunnen onderbouwen met feiten.
Zonder feiten, blijven het sprookjes.
En zolang jij hier sprookjes als feiten blijft neerpennen, voel ik mij geroepen tegengas te bieden.
We zullen elkaar dus nog dagelijks en wat mij betreft tot in lengte van dagen hier tegenkomen.
Het kwartje gaat vanzelf een keer vallen. Tenminste dat hopen we dan maar!

----------


## LiekevV

Tamso, het wordt tijd om eerlijk te zijn, en daarmee moet de kous dan maar eens af zijn, dit moet ook niet echt leuk voor jou zijn. Wel dan?

Het volgende verhaal is bedoeld om jou een beetje peace off mind te bezorgen.

Ik ben inderdaad niet Lieke. En ik ben hier ook niet toevallig. wie ik wel ben doet niet ter zake behalve dan dat mijn achternaam begint met een R en eindigt op eller.
Ik ben hier naar deze site gestuurd met een missie.
De missie is; Maak het digitale leven van Tamso nog wat zuurder dan het naar alle waarschijnlijkheid al is.
De door mij gebruikte technieken zijn dan ook redelijk doorzichtig.
Door middel van het stellen van vraagtekens bij je uitspraken en je geestesgesteldheid, is het een piece of cake, uiteraard draag je daar zelf ook graag je steentje aan bij, om jou kalt zu stellen.

Waarom wordt ik niet geband dan? is jou vraag!
Heel simpel iedereen zit in het complot.
Maroc.nl? Ben je gek joh! Allemaal joden!
Ik? een jood.
Freesaf2? je raad het waarschijnlijk al. Jood.
tassiladoualdik? hetzelfde laken en pak!

Dit is een complot. Een complot tegen jou!
We kunnen hier toch niet zo maar toestaan dat jij hier even de hele bliksemse boel verlinkt?
Dat jij ons plan om de wereld naar onze hand te zetten, of zeg maar gerust de wereld veroveren, hier even uit de doeken kan doen, er er zo maar mee weg zou komen.
Ja kom even.
Als wij de wereld kunnen laten geloven dat er 6 miljoen joden zijn omgebracht, moet het onschadelijk maken van jou persoontje, als een makkie worden beschouwd.

Je had ons natuurlijk wel even op de kast.
Gelukkig voor ons, bleek dat je wel de klok had horen luiden, maar dat je geen idee had waar de klepel hing.
Phooeii!! Een geluk bij een ongeluk.

Uiteraard kwamen daar ook de, tot vervelens toe, vragen om bewijs vandaan.
Toen bleek dat je die niet kon leveren, waren wij er weer gerust op, dat ons geheim veilig was.

Toch willen wij je in deze bedanken.
Door jou toedoen, is men er nu denken wij wel definitief van overtuigd dat, wij absoluut niet bestaan.
En als dank daarvoor willen wij jou graag op de lijst zetten met personen die, ieder jaar als dank voor steun, bedoeld of onbedoeld, een kerstpakketje krijgen.

Om er nu voor te zorgen dat dit alles een beetje soepeltjes verloopt, is het handig als jij dan even een briefje met je N.A.W. gegevens naar het Witte Huis stuurt.
En als je dat dan doet ter attentie van ome George, eeeuhhh ik bedoel, President Bush, dan ga ik er vanuit dat het helemaal goed moet komen.

Tamso het ga je goed en tot een volgende keer.

----------


## Freesaf2

Knap hoor Tamso,

Wie is nou de spammert? Denk je nou echt dat iemand hier van onder de indruk is?
Door deze spam actie van jouw probeer je weer te voorkomen dat je inhoudelijk antwoord moet geven op vragen over jouw stellingen.

----------


## jeboyOMAR

Je moet niet in het meervoud gaan praten want niet alle berbers zijn het hetselfde 

x

----------


## schepsel

Dat iedereen met elkaar kan opschieten is een illusie. Het is wat jij uitstraalt . 

Gedonder in de glazen hier  :knipoog:  

Oh ja dit wou ik met jullie delen.
Even plakken met dank aan Tante Google .

----------


## Usayma

> die Benzebi is gewoon een Kutmarokkaan die betaald wordt door handelsblad om te lachen met zijn eigen cultuur. vertelt de hollanders gewoon wat ze willen horen omdat hij dan te horen krijgt van zijn hollandse vriendjes , dat alle marokkanen de pot op kunnen maar dat hij een uitzondering is, en dat hij n van de goeie is, maar ziet niet dat ze hem achter zijn rug uitlachen.
> 
> ik durf er voor te wedden dat hij niet veel marokkaanse vrienden heeft en zich schaamt als hij op straat wordt aangesproken door zijn eigen moeder 
> het is zo'n kutmarokkaan die altijd het gezelschap zoekt van nederlanders
> omdat hij zich een intellectueeltje waant dat beter verdient dan zijn afkomst.
> _Stupid Loser
> 
> _Copyright:snotneus



Helemaal met je eens snotneus het leven lacht zich kapot om sommige mokers. 
In de slaventijd had je ook twee soorten niggers, de niggers die katoen plukten(fieldniggers) maar je had ook niggers die binnenshuis werk verichte voor hun meester.(The so called houseniggers) Je raad al waar ik natoe wil gaan. 
Alsof Wilders niet genoeg werk levert.

Weg met de geit..

----------


## Sssamir

> die Benzebi is gewoon een Kutmarokkaan die betaald wordt door handelsblad om te lachen met zijn eigen cultuur. vertelt de hollanders gewoon wat ze willen horen omdat hij dan te horen krijgt van zijn hollandse vriendjes , dat alle marokkanen de pot op kunnen maar dat hij een uitzondering is, en dat hij n van de goeie is, maar ziet niet dat ze hem achter zijn rug uitlachen.
> 
> ik durf er voor te wedden dat hij niet veel marokkaanse vrienden heeft en zich schaamt als hij op straat wordt aangesproken door zijn eigen moeder 
> het is zo'n kutmarokkaan die altijd het gezelschap zoekt van nederlanders
> omdat hij zich een intellectueeltje waant dat beter verdient dan zijn afkomst.
> _Stupid Loser
> 
> 
> _Copyright:snotneus


In de Marokkaanse gemeenschap is er geen ruimte voor kritiek op de eigen gemeenschap. Die Marokkaanse slachtoffers zijn zo zielig met zijn allen. Ipv op straat te hangen zouden ze een opleiding kunnen genieten ja, het is hun eigen keus om niets te doen. Daarvan hoeft de schuld niet op een ander geschoven te worden. Idd het is altijd de ander. En jaaaah tuurlijk zijn er mensen die discrimineren, die zul je altijd en overal hebben. Het is aan jezelf wat je daarmee doet. Mij toont discriminatie alleen hoe zwakzinnig en bekrompen een ander is. En btw Marokkanen ohhh pfff die kunnen er zelf ook wat van.

----------


## SwaSwaKan

Benzakour spreekt de waarheid, gebaseerd op feiten... Het zijn altijd die Rif-berbers die de kop opsteken bij narigheid, rellen...etc. Het is gewoon een heetgebakerd ras..Ik weet niet hoe t met hen zit in Marokko, maar die gasten van hier zijn gewoon een door in het oog.

----------


## Soulwoman

Eigen verantwoordelijkheid dragen en algemeen belang vooropstellen, nog veel te leren zie ik....

----------


## sjo

> Onderbouwen?
> 
> Heb je moeite met begrijpend lezen Tamso?
> Lijkt mij een redelijk duidelijk en concistent verhaal.
> Komt inderdaad uit het boek 'het marokkanendrama' van Fleur Jurgens.
> 
> Zeg altijd maar beter goed gejat, dan slecht verzonnen.
> Het is in deze totaal niet interessant wie wat schrijft.
> Het gaat niet om de vorm, het gaat om de inhoudt.


Je hebt groot gelijk dat je je bronnen niet vermeld. Het afzeiken van bronnen is hier een geliefde hobby bij gebrek aan normaal critisch vermogen. Ze kunnen er niks mee. Ga er maar aan staan.....er is tenslotte ook geen spelt tussen te krijgen wat jij te melden hebt.

gr.
sjo

----------


## DEEJAY.MAGRABI

Volgens mij haat hij zijn eigen soort,is hij tegen marokko,en voelt zich beter dan ons,en natuurlijk de Nederlandse krant heeft iemand gevonden,die zijn eigen soort gewoon belachelijk maakt,...KASSA

----------


## riffi-chickaa

wij berbers zijn gewoon de beste van alemaal en dat we zwak en snel boos worden dat is gewoon zelfverdediging die arbieren met die onzin die ze uit kramen en wat kunene ze goed liegen

----------


## Scheherazade

Na 20 jaar tussen de berbers te hebben geleefd kan ik dit verhaal beamen.
Met de berbers die ik ken ben ik dan ook HELEMAAL klaar.

Mentaliteit van lik mij het versje (lees goed: de berbers die IK KEN).

----------

